# Would you trash this out??



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Got a job FINALLY (reno) nice house, Fannie mae property full of personals, its been posted, the sheriff has been there and evicted. Nice Mercedes in driveway house completely full of personals and the former owner has at least 20 lawsuits (one against a 2nd grade teacher for not returning a phone call) computer equipment and at least 25 cy of stuff to haul away - for the grand total of $421 bucks. :no:
me neither.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Find out what your state laws are.


As I understand it in my state there is a 90 days right of redemption period after the sheriff sale. 
At day 91 the former owner or occupant has NO claim to the premises.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't do 25 CYD of pure junk for $421. 



idgypsy said:


> Got a job FINALLY (reno) nice house, Fannie mae property full of personals, its been posted, the sheriff has been there and evicted. Nice Mercedes in driveway house completely full of personals and the former owner has at least 20 lawsuits (one against a 2nd grade teacher for not returning a phone call) computer equipment and at least 25 cy of stuff to haul away - for the grand total of $421 bucks. :no:
> me neither.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, check your state for the laws concerning disposal of personals. May be a lot (or none) of liability for $421.
Personally, no, for that amount, we would not accept the order.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Wait 90 days then have an estate sale. Make sure the benz accounts for 10cys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Make sure whoever you're working for indemnifies you against any claims and will pay for any legal costs arising from doing the work.

Around here, if the abandoned property is worth more than $700, it becomes the state's property.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

25 CYD = $1375.00 in CT


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

How long until that car Is abandoned and you can "repossess" it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

*Indemnity*

The company claims "indemnity" but in the fine print there is none. With the way this company has changed their policies I guess its either a new line of work or a company that has more favorable terms. I agree with CT 1375 is what I USED to get but now THEY have decided that their new matrix is more favorable to the vendors. Really REALLY WTFE 
The days of milk and honey are gone. sigh .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

idgypsy said:


> The company claims "indemnity" but in the fine print there is none. With the way this company has changed their policies I guess its either a new line of work or a company that has more favorable terms. I agree with CT 1375 is what I USED to get but now THEY have decided that their new matrix is more favorable to the vendors. Really REALLY WTFE
> The days of milk and honey are gone. sigh .....


Favorable was the Best Asset days when you bid each job for cleanouts and recurring. You could actually figure your costs and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

IowaAsset said:


> Favorable was the Best Asset days when you bid each job for cleanouts and recurring. You could actually figure your costs and go from there.


Are you kidding me!?

That is the biggest joke I've seen for a long long time!

I guess you can bid whatever you want but means NOTHING when they don't pay. From personal experience LAWYERS work wonders when HUD is served paperwork:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Are you kidding me!?
> 
> That is the biggest joke I've seen for a long long time!
> 
> I guess you can bid whatever you want but means NOTHING when they don't pay. From personal experience LAWYERS work wonders when HUD is served paperwork:thumbsup:


You must have had a crap relationship with your brokers/realtors, I had more issue getting ams and safeguard to pay than getting paid by best. it took a lawsuit to get a judgement against ams to get money.


----------

